# What can I find in Leon Mexico



## ectic (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, 

I am going to Leon in Mexico in about 2 weeks. I was wondering what can be found over there. 

Ambypligids ?
Tarentulas ?
And of course Scorpions 

Thanks in advance for some tips and species I can find.


----------

